# [CHARSET] le "@" nettoyeur

## bashful

Une petite question de noob : 

Je voulais savoir si la police lors du login était la même que celle de la console apres le login ?

Je m'explique : 

Lorsque je me log des que je rentre un "@" ca m'efface le caratere précédent alors qu une fois logger cela ne se produit pas. Donc pour les mot de passe avec un "@" c'est un peu chiant.

Pour info cela se produit que lorsque je boot sur un noyau 2.6.25 alors qu'avec un noyau 2.6.22 cela marche sans probleme. tout deux ayant la meme configuration (je n'est rien changer entre les deux).

Merci.Last edited by bashful on Thu Jun 05, 2008 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dapsaille

Heuu par définition les méta caractères sont à proscrire pour les logins ...

 Essaye de te créer un compte bidon toto avec un pass @12 pour voir si tu arrives à te logguer dessus ^^

----------

## bashful

Des idées ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *bashful wrote:*   

> Des idées ?

 

et avec un 2.6.24? le 2.6.25 est plutôt récent, à ta place j'attendrai une nouvelle release de bug fix pour retenter.

----------

## bashful

Je viens d'essayer avec le 2.6.24.3 et c'est le même problème.

C'est bizard car le bug se produit que lors du login.

C'est à dire que je tape par exemple le login "foo" et si je rajoute un "@" ca efface toute la ligne.

Alors qu'un fois logger je tape "bar" puis "@" et rien ne se passe tout est normale.

C'est pour cela que je voudrais savoir si la police entre les deux est la même et quel est le rapport avec le noyau dans l'affaire.

----------

## bashful

Des idées .?

----------

## kwenspc

 *bashful wrote:*   

> C'est pour cela que je voudrais savoir si la police entre les deux est la même et quel est le rapport avec le noyau dans l'affaire.

 

C'est pas un soucis de police, les polices sont chargés au boot après le noyau. (la police tu l'as configurés dans /etc/conf.d/consolefont ).

Est ce que tu aurais pas par contre oubliés certains charset dans ton noyau? J'avoue cependant que je vois pas trop pourquoi ça ferait déconner tout ça  :Neutral: 

----------

## bashful

Moi non plus  :Very Happy: 

J'ai vérifié les "charset" du noyau, ce sont les même que celles de mon ancien noyau 2.6.22.2.

Je comprends pas trop.

Ce que je peux faire, c'est tester un par un les noyaux supérieur à mon ancien et voir si ca bug. Et lorsque le problème arrivera je regarderais le changelog pour voir les nouveautées. Mais ca risque d'etre un peu long  :Very Happy: 

Mais j'ai pas peur  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Est ce que tu aurais pas par contre oubliés certains charset dans ton noyau? J'avoue cependant que je vois pas trop pourquoi ça ferait déconner tout ça 

 

Tu veux sans doute parler du "Native Language Support" ?

C'est pour afficher les noms des fichiers donc, en effet, rien à voir  :Wink: 

Je ne crois pas non plus que cela ait quelque-chose à voir avec le noyau.

Par contre, je soupçonne que le mot de passe a été encodé en utilisant une keymap autre que le fr ("us", par exemple ?).

Si c'est ça, il suffit de relancer passwd pour enregistrer le "bon" mot de passe.

Cela dit, bashful, pourrais-tu s'il te plait modifier le sujet de ton message avec quelque-chose de plus pertinent ? 

Il n'y a rien de plus agaçant que de voir sans cesse partout sur le net ces "juste une petite question" qui on trait aussi bien à la culture du potiron qu'à la pêche du hareng fumé en haute mer !  :Laughing: 

Et puis la balise "NOOB", ce n'est pas très heureux non plus ...  :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

Merci !

Chouette titre : maintenant, ça va enfin attirer les foules !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

Cela dit, pour cerner ton problème, place toi en mode "us" ("setxkbmap us" dans un xterm) et essaie de taper ton mot de passe : la chaîne affichée ne sera probablement pas ce que tu attends et en effet, le "@" engendre des effets bizarres.

Peut-on voir ton fichier /etc/conf.d/keymaps ?

----------

## dapsaille

Je ne voudrais surtout pas insister mais les logins en @ je n'en ai jamais vu ....

----------

## bashful

La var KEYMAP dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps

KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

----------

## bashful

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Je ne voudrais surtout pas insister mais les logins en @ je n'en ai jamais vu ....

 

En faite c'est mon mot de passe qui est avec un "@". J'ai prit l'exemple du login pour montrer le problème.

----------

## ghoti

 *bashful wrote:*   

> La var KEYMAP dans /etc/conf.d/keymaps
> 
> KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

 

OK !

Et un rc-update show|grep keymaps ?

----------

## bashful

wai il est lancé au démarage  :Smile: 

----------

## ghoti

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Je ne voudrais surtout pas insister mais les logins en @ je n'en ai jamais vu ....

 

... preuve qu'ils sont bien protégés !  :Laughing: 

Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi ce serait déconseillé ? 

Au contraire, il me semble que l'utilisation des caractères spéciaux renforce le niveau de sécurité !

----------

## ghoti

 *bashful wrote:*   

> wai il est lancé au démarage 

 

Bien !

Et si tu changes ton mot de passe ? Prends-en un autre contenant un "@" pour voir si le problème persiste.

----------

## bashful

Wai ba t'as raison  :Very Happy: 

J'ai changé mon mot de passe avec un qui est sans "@" avec l'ancien noyau puis j'ai mis le nouveau. J'ai booté sur le nouveau, je me suis loggé puis j'ai changé de mot de passe en mettant un "@". Ensuite je me suis loggé sur une autre tty avec le nouveau mot de passe et ca marche. 

Bon par contre lorsque j'ai changé le mot de passe il m'a mis des "?" à la place des accents pour me dire " ... a été mis à jour..."

Alors apres je tape "éééé" dans la console il me dit : "éééé - commande not found" avec les accents. ^o)

----------

## ghoti

 *bashful wrote:*   

> Bon par contre lorsque j'ai changé le mot de passe il m'a mis des "?" à la place des accents pour me dire " ... a été mis à jour..."
> 
> Alors apres je tape "éééé" dans la console il me dit : "éééé - commande not found" avec les accents. ^o)

 

Ca me rappelle ce topic  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Je ne voudrais surtout pas insister mais les logins en @ je n'en ai jamais vu ....

 

Ca peut arriver chez certain fournisseur de mail

----------

## dapsaille

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Je ne voudrais surtout pas insister mais les logins en @ je n'en ai jamais vu .... 
> 
> Ca peut arriver chez certain fournisseur de mail

 

Qui "parsent" le mot de passe :p dans 90% des cas le @queqchose est plus que superflu ^^

----------

## bashful

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *bashful wrote:*   Bon par contre lorsque j'ai changé le mot de passe il m'a mis des "?" à la place des accents pour me dire " ... a été mis à jour..."
> 
> Alors apres je tape "éééé" dans la console il me dit : "éééé - commande not found" avec les accents. ^o) 
> 
> Ca me rappelle ce topic 

 

Le problème c'est que j'ai pas envie de passer à l'UTF8, je le fuit comme la peste :$

tout est en fr_FR@euro : 

locale : <TOUT> : fr_FR@euro 

/etc/locale.gen : 

en_US ISO-8859-1

#en_US.UTF8 UTF8

fr_FR ISO-8859-1

fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#fr_FR.UTF8 UTF8

/etc/env.d/02locales

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

J'ai ce problème depuis que j'ai changer de noyau (avec la même config de charset).

----------

## geekounet

Quelle est la raison de cette fuite de l'UTF-8 ? Alors que ça règle tant de problème et que pratiquement tout fonctionne qu'avec ça maintenant ?  :Wink: 

----------

## bashful

Car des que je vois UTF8 ca engendre que des problemes.  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *bashful wrote:*   

> Car des que je vois UTF8 ca engendre que des problemes. 

 

Comme ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bashful

Ben la pluspart des OS sont pas UTF8 de base donc bon .... ca pose toujours de problème.

----------

